# Cars etc



## B & H

Hi

Due to be moving to Kapiti Coast in May and was wondering where best to buy a car etc. What are the rates of insurance etc, thinking of a suburu or mitsubishi

Thanks guys


----------



## kiwigser

B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to be moving to Kapiti Coast in May and was wondering where best to buy a car etc. What are the rates of insurance etc, thinking of a suburu or mitsubishi
> 
> Thanks guys


Re Insurance. Well believe it or not insurance is not compulsory here, the government keep threatening to enforce it. We have ACC which covers all personal injuries incl. car accidents.

ACC Homepage

It is best to get fully comp. this does not vary greatly from car to car or age, well not the extremes like in the UK. If you get a crunch from a non-insured driver then the insurance company will pay out and chase the other party. European and Suburu are classed as exotics and cover is higher, the Suburu, because of the boxer engine and its sporty reputation.

Having said all that, we have 3 cars, two old ones (well in the UK they would be old) and a jazz which has now clocked quite a few K. As neither of us have had an accident in years, we decided to only insure 3 party F&T, we will see it that's a mistake or not.

You can take out engine insurance on cars up to 12 years old, at reasonable cost, its up to you. 

Older cars will be still in good nick, no road salt and lower K here, so do not be put off by age, and the majority are grey imports from Japan, very common here and no problems with spares. Having said that, the source may dry up a little, the Japs. will be keeping or buying SH for a while.

Cannot help with your local dealers, may be worth looking in Auckland, much more competition here, or ask the neighbours when you arrive in Kapiti.

Hope that helps


----------



## Darla.R

B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to be moving to Kapiti Coast in May and was wondering where best to buy a car etc. What are the rates of insurance etc, thinking of a suburu or mitsubishi
> 
> Thanks guys


I would give AMI insurance a miss for the time being as it is in deep financial difficulty. When it comes to buying a car ask around the locals and see where they buy from. The best deals are to be had at auction rooms and the price isn't likely to be inflated when they hear your accent.


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> I would give AMI insurance a miss for the time being as it is in deep financial difficulty. When it comes to buying a car ask around the locals and see where they buy from. The best deals are to be had at auction rooms and the price isn't likely to be inflated when they hear your accent.


The accent thing may be a problem in Aus. but certainly not in NZ. The retailers here are helpful and polite and seem generally friendly as distinct from the false "have a nice day".


AMI insurance has been hit by the Christchurch earthquake, but now are underwritten by the government and so very safe.


----------



## Darla.R

On the contrary I found numerous times that if I put on a New Zealand accent I was able to get discounts that disappeared when I spoke in my native accent. I've not had a need to do this in Australia because, well, more people have money here and it's not such a big deal. I've not noticed a difference between the two countries with regards to the "have a nice day" culture, I must just bring out the best in people.

I used to be insured with AMI and they always paid out very promptly and with no fuss. But would I insure with them now? no, I'd look for one that had bigger and stronger reserves, probably an international company because there's no guarantee that the government will be able to keep their promise, or that they wouldn't try to sell the company off before meeting its obligations. If there's a change of government at the next election all bets could be off anyway.

Holden is a good make if you want to keep away from the mass produced plastic feel of the Japanese import cars which tend to have a lower level spec than their European equivalents.


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> On the contrary I found numerous times that if I put on a New Zealand accent I was able to get discounts that disappeared when I spoke in my native accent. I've not had a need to do this in Australia because, well, more people have money here and it's not such a big deal. I've not noticed a difference between the two countries with regards to the "have a nice day" culture, I must just bring out the best in people.
> 
> I used to be insured with AMI and they always paid out very promptly and with no fuss. But would I insure with them now? no, I'd look for one that had bigger and stronger reserves, probably an international company because there's no guarantee that the government will be able to keep their promise, or that they wouldn't try to sell the company off before meeting its obligations. If there's a change of government at the next election all bets could be off anyway.
> 
> Holden is a good make if you want to keep away from the mass produced plastic feel of the Japanese import cars which tend to have a lower level spec than their European equivalents.


This is a stupid discussion, I live here, I have spent thousands of dollars and always got a discount on large ticket items. A retailer who discriminates against one group of people would not last long, anyway you are likely to be negotiating with a Brit or a South African or Chinese. 

And yet another dig about how poor we are supposed to be, do you honestly believe we cannot afford to buy things. Life for the vast majority is great here, and we can afford to go Aus. on Holiday, but would not want to live there.

As for AMI, it will survive in one form or another, but another stupid argument.

I'm afraid with your nitpicking to tend to bring out the worst in people!

Sorry B&H, I will try to give unbiased info from a resident


----------



## Darla.R

kiwigser said:


> This is a stupid discussion, I live here, I have spent thousands of dollars and always got a discount on large ticket items. A retailer who discriminates against one group of people would not last long, anyway you are likely to be negotiating with a Brit or a South African or Chinese.
> 
> And yet another dig about how poor we are supposed to be, do you honestly believe we cannot afford to buy things. Life for the vast majority is great here, and we can afford to go Aus. on Holiday, but would not want to live there.
> 
> As for AMI, it will survive in one form or another, but another stupid argument.
> 
> I'm afraid with your nitpicking to tend to bring out the worst in people!
> 
> Sorry B&H, I will try to give unbiased info from a resident


Gosh but you are a difficult character aren't you. Why not try putting your personal prejudices aside for a moment and consider the person you're trying to help.

I lived in New Zealand for many years and if I can give some helpful advice to make some else's life easier I'm more than happy to do so. Every little helps. 

Pax.


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> Gosh but you are a difficult character aren't you. Why not try putting your personal prejudices aside for a moment and consider the person you're trying to help.
> 
> I lived in New Zealand for many years and if I can give some helpful advice to make some else's life easier I'm more than happy to do so. Every little helps.
> 
> Pax.


I agree, a truce then, but stick to NZ, no more we must be poor relations to Aus.


----------



## Darla.R

Remedying New Zealand's fiscal relationship to Australia is a rather out of my league kiwigser .

May we both endeavour to make balanced posts.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> Due to be moving to Kapiti Coast in May and was wondering where best to buy a car etc. What are the rates of insurance etc, thinking of a suburu or mitsubishi
> 
> Thanks guys


Can't offer you any advice, but I would like to know how you get on as we need to buy a car when we get there.
Dawn


----------



## eastendoflondon

Hi B+H,not sure if you are emigrating from the UK or within NZ from you're post.
We are considering taking our cars over from UK as the price of newish(less then 3/4 years old)cars in NZ remains a lot stronger then cars here in UK.
Factor in the NZD being quite strong against the GBP and it's almost a no brainer for us.
Our car over here is worth £12k on the second hand market and the same car in NZ on trade me is worth $35k.Importing isn't cheap but still works out better.
There are restrictions like having had to own the car for at least a year before import date and we aren't allowed to sell it within a year of arrival(not that we would)but still an idea for you to consider.


----------



## B & H

Thank you to you all for taking the time to reposnd, glad to read the truce! Thats great info, I will look into the insurance, it dosnt seem right to not have any!
Dawn: I will let you know how we get on, where are you up to in the visa process?
x


----------



## B & H

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi B+H,not sure if you are emigrating from the UK or within NZ from you're post.
> We are considering taking our cars over from UK as the price of newish(less then 3/4 years old)cars in NZ remains a lot stronger then cars here in UK.
> Factor in the NZD being quite strong against the GBP and it's almost a no brainer for us.
> Our car over here is worth £12k on the second hand market and the same car in NZ on trade me is worth $35k.Importing isn't cheap but still works out better.
> There are restrictions like having had to own the car for at least a year before import date and we aren't allowed to sell it within a year of arrival(not that we would)but still an idea for you to consider.


We are moving from the UK, (in may hopefully). We had to sell our lovely lovely car to help fund the move. Believe me, the car we have now probably would not make it to France never mind NZ!!!!


----------



## topcat83

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Can't offer you any advice, but I would like to know how you get on as we need to buy a car when we get there.
> Dawn


Insurance on Suburus will be expensive - it's considered a European 'exotic'. Insurance on a Mitzi will be much better value.


----------



## topcat83

B & H said:


> Thank you to you all for taking the time to reposnd, glad to read the truce! Thats great info, I will look into the insurance, it dosnt seem right to not have any!
> Dawn: I will let you know how we get on, where are you up to in the visa process?
> x


Definitely get insurance - even if it's only third party! If you have an accident with no insurance, if it's your fault, you are liable for the costs of the other party's repairs. And that can be very expensive.


----------



## Darla.R

B & H said:


> We are moving from the UK, (in may hopefully). We had to sell our lovely lovely car to help fund the move. Believe me, the car we have now probably would not make it to France never mind NZ!!!!


When you land get yourself the car buyer's bible in NZ. It's called the Dog and Lemon Guide (no I have no connection with the company) and is the size of a yellow pages directory, it will tell you the cars to buy that best suit your needs and the ones to stay away from. They used to be staunchly anti-European but only because the costs of spare parts is so high in NZ. If money is no object then go for it.

Word of advice, stay away from Pajero's if you're looking for a 4X4, look at Land Cruiser, Prado, Kluger, Range Rover etc. They're looked down on by Kiwis and the colloquial translation of the name doesn't help their image much and it's become an in joke  Not sure I can repeat it here so send me a private message if you want to know.


----------



## anski

eastendoflondon said:


> Hi B+H,not sure if you are emigrating from the UK or within NZ from you're post.
> We are considering taking our cars over from UK as the price of newish(less then 3/4 years old)cars in NZ remains a lot stronger then cars here in UK.
> Factor in the NZD being quite strong against the GBP and it's almost a no brainer for us.
> Our car over here is worth £12k on the second hand market and the same car in NZ on trade me is worth $35k.Importing isn't cheap but still works out better.
> There are restrictions like having had to own the car for at least a year before import date and we aren't allowed to sell it within a year of arrival(not that we would)but still an idea for you to consider.


Before you do anything I advise you to read the following 2 links

Guide to importing a vehicle | NZ Transport Agency

Importing cars into New Zealand: permanent importation - AA New Zealand

We shipped a car to NZ in 2001 & I had read all the all the available information on requirements in advance to satisfy myself it would be accepted.

Our car a Puegeot was 9 months old at the time & on arrival, it was not as straight forward as anticipated. In fact it was very stressful & expensive. The whole process to import it cost $6,000.

We had to deal with AA who sent off to France checking the history of our car, & if it complied with emissions & if it passed current NZ crash tests which I thought was a bit of a joke considering our car's age & the number of old wrecks driving around in NZ at the time.
However this cost $400 & took several days & it was nerve racking because we were informed if the car did not comply it could never be registered to drive on NZ roads.
Thankfully it did pass but we then had to pay $2,000 GST because we had only owned it 9 months before we departed for NZ.

The regulations can change between the time your car leaves & arrives in NZ,
personally I would never do it again.

The second hand market in NZ is not expensive (luxury cars are cheaper than those in Australia) & you can negotiate particularly these days. Cash is king.


----------



## Darla.R

Sounds like a nightmare Anski, glad to hear you got it sorted out in the end. I've heard some real horror stories about cars being badly damaged in transit. 

It's so much easier just to buy new when you arrive and the second hand market for cars (as for most things) is very good in New Zealand.


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> Word of advice, stay away from Pajero's if you're looking for a 4X4, look at Land Cruiser, Prado, Kluger, Range Rover etc. They're looked down on by Kiwis and the colloquial translation of the name doesn't help their image much and it's become an in joke  Not sure I can repeat it here so send me a private message if you want to know.


Lol - we have a Pajero! Love it - and can't say we've had anyone looking down on us. But know what you mean about the name. My son's girlfriend (from Colombia) couldn't stop laughing when we told her what it was. Wish they'd stuck with the European 'Shogun'


----------



## Darla.R

It's ridiculous isn't it . Who ever thought of that one had a great sense of humour.

The only person I knew who drove one was a South African estate agent in Auckland, and what a character he was.


----------



## kiwigser

The game has changed a lot since we moved over regarding importing cars, the exchange rate between the UK and here keeps getting worse and nothing much will happen until interest rates start rising in the UK. 

By the way Pajero means wa.ker in Spanish, they are Shoguns in the UK, much better name. We had a half Columbian, half Irish, Spanish speaker staying with us during the summer, and she confirmed the translation. I have had to leave out the n, otherwise the software edited the post

Mitsubishi must do more research in future.


----------



## Darla.R

(Ah so that's how you do it)

I can confirm that is indeed one translation, the other translation is bullsh.t. 

Kiwis call them "wa.ker cars." They're not that popular over here so I don't know what Aussies call them. UnAustralian probably


----------



## Darla.R

p.s. and before you have an apoplectic fit Kiwigser that was a bit of self deprecating humour.


----------



## Darla.R

Hilux are good though, I loved mine and it went on for eons. For buzzing around town a Getz is good but with the price of petrol heading skywards a Prius may be better.

I think when my present car needs changing later this year I'll be putting my name down for one.


----------



## Darla.R

Honda. 

Don't buy secondhand from a Honda dealers. They won't budge on price (well they're not supposed to) if you're dead set on buying Honda buy one from a general second hand dealership, privately or from an auction.

Ford. Ok cars but parts are unrealistically expensive. A new set of brake pads will have you wincing.

Any more tips? I'm sure we can get a good pool of car info going here if other people contribute too. 

For many of us it's the first big ticket item you buy when you emigrate and not something you want to get wrong or rush.


----------



## kiwigser

Darla.R said:


> p.s. and before you have an apoplectic fit Kiwigser that was a bit of self deprecating humour.


No problem, your advice is sound. Just one thing (someone may have mentioned it)
Diesel looks cheap, as there is no tax on it (well not much), but you have to pay road user fees based on the weight of your vehicle, which brings it back up. If you have a frugal diesel car it works out very well.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

B & H said:


> Thank you to you all for taking the time to reposnd, glad to read the truce! Thats great info, I will look into the insurance, it dosnt seem right to not have any!
> Dawn: I will let you know how we get on, where are you up to in the visa process?
> x


Hubby is an Electrician, we are waiting for the EWRB to confirm his qualifications, recently they told him to apply for his Provisional, so maybe that's an inkling that everything is ok. We have yet to send to NZ House, but hoping we can do this at the end of this month. Contract for his new job is the 30th May, so fingers crossed....


----------



## topcat83

Darla.R said:


> p.s. and before you have an apoplectic fit Kiwigser that was a bit of self deprecating humour.


 .


----------

